# looking for old ports/packages



## Niks (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for following version ports

cmake-3.7.2
cmake-modules-3.7.2
git-2.12.1
sqlite3-3.18.0
ruby21-2.1.10_1,1
rsync-3.1.2_6

Above listed ports are not available on http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/

I checked all releases and quarterly folders but same version ports are not available.

I believe these ports were released from Nov 2016 to March 2017

I could not find these at https://svnweb.freebsd.org as well!


Appreciate your input and suggestions!


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 19, 2017)

Niks said:


> I am looking for following version ports


Why?



Niks said:


> I could not find these at https://svnweb.freebsd.org as well!


I find that hard to believe. Look at https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/git/Makefile?view=log at search for 2.12.1. This will lead you to revision 436592 which you can checkout with `svnlite co -r436592 https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/git`. You might have to checkout the whole old ports tree though since there is no guarantee that ports still compile with the current ports framework.


----------



## Niks (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks,

I found all packages on svn except  "ruby21-2.1.10_1,1"


----------



## Niks (Sep 19, 2017)

getopt said:


> Maybe he needs CVE-2017-10989 on his system.


internal requirements for testing


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 19, 2017)

Niks said:


> I found all packages on svn except  "ruby21-2.1.10_1,1"


It was deleted in r439972, so get it with `svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/ruby21@439971`.

I doubt that lang/ruby21 will build with the current ports framework though. Ruby is special and also needs a corresponding version entry in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.ruby.mk. Better checkout the whole old ports tree at that revision. Good luck!


----------

